# Puff pastry question



## taxlady (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm looking for a tried and true recipe for making puff pastry in a food processor. I found this one on the internet, but I would like to hear from the DC crew's personal experience. I would buy it from the grocery store, but all the stuff I can find has soy. This one is from Martha Stewart. Food Processor Quick Puff Pastry. Does it look like that would work well?


----------



## blissful (Feb 3, 2021)

TaxLady, yes it would work well. I was on here a couple years ago and made big batch of puff pastry.
https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/making-puff-pastry-98102.html Froze the extra. It thaws fast, works well.


Just make sure to refrigerate it and keep it cold as you roll it out. It's gorgeous stuff. 



I don't eat AP flour, or butter, or very much soy, but still it's fabulous stuff for those of you that eat it.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 4, 2021)

*taxlady,*  Many years ago, I made a simplified version of puff pastry, and this sounds very much like that - the only difference being that the recipe back then called for butter in 1/2" cubes, before putting in the FP.  The butter flattened between layers of dough, and it worked very well.   Comparing it to the PP made the traditional way - spreading the butter over 2/3 of the dough, folding it, refrigerating it, etc., this actually did better!  I never went back to the traditional way!  

Update - I actually put this in my recipes in the computer way back!

SIMPLIFIED PUFF PASTRY

  3	cup(s)  	unbleached flour                   
  1	cup(s)  	cake flour                         
  1	lb  	unsalted butter; cold, cut in 1/2 in cubes
  1	cup(s)  	ice water                          
  1	tsp  	lemon juice                        

A. Place flours and salt in food processor and process briefly, to mix. Add the butter cubes evenly around the bowl, then pulse several times, until butter is the size of large peas, or beans. Combine the lemon juice and ice water, and pour into the processor, and pulse just until the dough begins to come together on the blades. 

B. Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface, then shape into a rough rectangle. Roll into about a 12" rectangle, 1/2" thick. fold into thirds, turn 90 degrees, then roll out 1/2" thick again. Fold, turn, and roll again, for a total of 3 turns. Wrap in plastic wrap, then refrigerate at least 4 hours, or up to 3 days; may also be frozen at this point.

Yield: about 3 lbs


----------

